# Any Discount Code for II and RCI



## 2Blessed (May 27, 2011)

I while ago, there were 2 stickies that listed a 2 for one deal for both companies.  Just curious to know if the code still works.  I cannot locate the threads. Thanks.


----------



## Judy (May 28, 2011)

*II*

I received a "2 Years for the Price of 1: Only $89US" promo from II recently.  Usually these are resort ownership targeted.  I don't know which of my II affiliated resorts triggered this promo, but I suspect it's Worldmark.  It might or might not work for you, but no harm in trying.  The Promotion Code is 2FOR11X  , expiration date 08-01-2011.  There's no phone number on my letter, just a form to send in to Membership Processing, Interval International, PO Box 432170, Miami FL 33243-2170.


----------



## 2Blessed (May 29, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## SDKath (Dec 2, 2011)

Is there an updated discount code for II by any chance?  Thank you for any help!  Katherine


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 2, 2011)

SDKath said:


> Is there an updated discount code for II by any chance?  Thank you for any help!  Katherine



Kath - Have you tried the ones on the Starwood page?
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109418


----------



## SDKath (Dec 2, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Kath - Have you tried the ones on the Starwood page?
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109418



Yes, those are all invalid and probably should be removed from the sticky!  Some are over a year old.  My membership expires in April 2012 but they want me to renew today since my Deposit is a fixed week 52 for 2012.  Sigh.  

Just called them and they told me no promo codes right now (Dec 2011).  I am going to wait with the deposit, I think.  Katherine


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 2, 2011)

In the past, sometimes they have reactivated old codes, so I think it's worth having them listed.


----------

